# Pretty Impressive



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just read this article. Im in the market for a new heater, my aqueon just isnt cutting it anymore. It seems like Cobalt has designed a proper heater

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/10/05/cobalt-aquatics-acutherm/#more-63449

I also like this heater from Cobalt once again.

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/08/24/neotherm-heater-cobalt-aquatics/


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

instead of spending money on heaters go and get this one. I do not care already two years how heaters work. 
get cheapest heaters >>>Put heater on maximum >> connect to this unit >> set temp in the unit and forget about heaters

https://www.goreef.com/Digital-Aquatics-ReefKeeper-Lite-Basic-Controller.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

but i will still need to buy a heater. i will eventually get a controller


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Controller first, Heater Second.

Even the Highend Heaters can Fry a tank, Why not have a controller and a cheaper heater?


----------

